# Which trader has the lowest delivery charge for Ireland?



## kobe

as topic... which trader on here has the lowest delivery charge to post to ireland?

which ones do you guys use?

Thanks.


----------



## Rían P

Think Polished Bliss does free delivery to here.


----------



## tommyzooom

Rían P said:


> Think Polished Bliss does free delivery to here.


Only Northern Ireland.
If the OP is in the south, Parcel Motel perhaps


----------



## kobe

yea i use parcel motel quite regularly alrite. so polished bliss it is ... thx guys...

just looked up on their site, they dont have 2 main brands that i like - chemical guys and valet pro.... shame!


----------



## [email protected]

Have a look on ebay as most sellers do free delivery.


----------



## kobe

which trader on ebay? all i see are crazy delivery charges...


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Kobe I have been looking at the delivery for Clean and Shiny and Zaino and I think I can ship over to you for £10.00 I am not sure how that compares? (I need to amend the websites but in between my wedding and honeymoon right now)


----------



## Kimo

Johnnyopolis said:


> Kobe I have been looking at the delivery for Clean and Shiny and Zaino and I think I can ship over to you for £10.00 I am not sure how that compares? (I need to amend the websites but in between my wedding and honeymoon right now)


Nice one John

Cracking rate you've got there for ireland


----------



## EliteCarCare

It depends on the size and weight of what you're buying but we can ship a case upto 30kgs for £13.99 (incl vat) by courier, it's usually a two day service to ROI.

Alex


----------



## kobe

appreciated guys... will look into the products I need cheers.


----------



## Ronnie

we have free delivery over £30.


----------

